# Goldens born in May 2021



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

This thread is for members that have a puppy born in May 2021.


----------



## Monica_K (Mar 3, 2021)

Odin was born on May 30th, 2021!


----------



## Kverp (Apr 13, 2021)

Zoey was born on May 22, 2021!


----------



## Winston’s mom (Oct 4, 2021)

Hi!! I’m Winston. I was born on May 5, 2021


----------



## Xcooper (Aug 18, 2021)

This Halley at a little over 5mo.. she has been a lot of fun. Loves the water but not so much of a swimmer yet.. I threw a stick about 10 feet from shore and she took one step in and grabbed a different stick right near the shore brought that back, as proud as could be 🤣🤣.

We won’t get many more days this year where we can enjoy the water before winter sets in.

Side note, finally found someone in the family who doesn’t groan when I get the camera out 😂


----------



## e.c.mama (May 17, 2008)

This fella is Rusty, he was born May 30, 2021
View attachment 887002








View attachment 887002


----------



## Bigjoe (Aug 26, 2018)

This is Milo, born May 20, 2021 at almost 6 months.


----------

